

Review my startup : Kinesis.io - Build gesture driven web apps with JS & Kinect - aggarwalachal
http://kinesis.io

======
SkyMarshal
Anyone else wish Apple would take the lead in replacing the mouse with
something like this?

Build a couple motion sensors/webcams into the monitor, be it a widescreen
desktop monitor or a laptop, arrange them in a triangle or whatever layout is
optimal for 3D movement sensing, then build Kinect-like software into the OS
so that you can control your computer with hand gestures rather than the
mouse.

A 'design is how it works' company like Apple could rethink the entire UI/UX
based on this. For example, it may be possible to get rid of the mouse pointer
and interact with UI elements more directly, like with tablets and
smartphones, just without having to touch the screen, and perhaps with a
Z-axis added.

Anyway, just daydreaming...

~~~
bhaveshdhupar
We will be more than happy to be part of the dream! Dreams => ideas =>
innovation so Dreamon!:)

------
TommyDANGerous
This is a really cool service/product. I have always wanted to do something
more with the kinect, like attach it to a robot like the MIT people did or
something like Minority Report. I'll definitely use it and let you know if I
have any questions or concerns. Keep it up!

~~~
bhaveshdhupar
Thanks Tommy, we love it that you liked it. The urge of doing something more
drives us all.

------
djb_hackernews
This is a great landing page as well. Good messaging, clean design, etc.

So if there isn't a browser plugin, how does the js get the kinect data?

~~~
bhaveshdhupar
We like that you like the design. A small package is installed which sits in
the background. If a web app is using the JS library/SDK, then it will work in
any modern browser.

~~~
djb_hackernews
Right, but how does the background app communicate with the js library without
a browser plugin?

~~~
aggarwalachal
websockets :)

------
payalg
Kinesis is a native framework that lets you use your existing web languages
and skills to build gesture, speech and 3D depth modeling based applications
using Kinect. We focus on building a simple, powerful, new interaction
platform so that you can focus bringing your applications to life.

------
gauravs
Hey Guys, when is the Mac version coming out. I don't have a windows machine.

~~~
corin_
bhaveshdhupar 4 minutes ago | link [dead]

The Mac version is next inline of release cycle, so preety soon!

------
ax
Users must install some software for this to work right? Some browser plugin
of some kind?

~~~
aggarwalachal
User will install a small package which sits in the background.

If a web app is using the JS SDK, then it will work in any modern browser.

------
bhaveshdhupar
Good to have a simulator for Mac?

~~~
payalg
Yes, I am waiting for one.

~~~
aggarwalachal
We are working on a Mac simulator. It will work exactly the same way as the
Windows Kinesis Simulator.

~~~
adivik2000
Sounds great! It was a pain running Windows on a VM. :( Is there a way I could
keep myself posted about this!?

~~~
gauravs
If you have registered for early access, the Mac simulator will be in your
inbox very soon. Or you can get updates via twitter @kinesisio

------
pixeliris
I would love to see Mac version!

~~~
bhaveshdhupar
The Mac version is next inline of release cycle, so preety soon!

------
suhastech
Who's your target audience?

~~~
bhaveshdhupar
We want to be the interaction layer between consumers and large screens, as
touch is the interaction between personalized devices like tablets and
mobiles. Applications targeted towards interactive learning and user
engagement in fields like education and marketing is the segment we are
focused on.

